# Shape bender, nice Sketchup plug-in



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

Those who use Sketchup might find this plugin by Chris Fullmer very useful when modeling things like curved tapered legs etc. 
http://forums.sketchucation.com/viewtopic.php?t=18210
You need to register to be able to download. Very simple to use. Object is bent to follow any line. This is different from "follow" tool that is standard in Sketchup, because you can make tapered or any other form or group of forms.
It seems the feature works in horizontal orientation (or is it just me?) and you need to rotate it after if needed.


----------

